# Rock River Arms



## sparkbr (Apr 4, 2011)

Picked up a new RRA AR15 last weekend


----------



## batman (Apr 4, 2011)

Sweet rifle.I have a RRA national match that I love.
RRA makes some of the nicest AR's IMHO.
DanD


----------



## Quackrstackr (Apr 4, 2011)

Nice!

Which model is that? It looks sort of like my Elite Operator with a different gas block and barrel.


----------



## Rick James (Apr 4, 2011)

Sweet! I have a Coyote Carbine in 6.8SPC from those guys, it's a fantastic gun and shoots bug hole sized groups.


----------



## Jim (Apr 5, 2011)

nice toy! :beer:


----------



## sparkbr (Apr 5, 2011)

Thanks. I cannot wait to get out and shoot it. I have shot a few friends RRAs and love every one of them. This is the Advanced Technical Hunter model. Still trying to decide on what scope to mount on it.


----------



## lswoody (Apr 5, 2011)

OOOOOWEEEEEE!!!!! Nice!!!!!! Congrats!!!! =D> =D> =D>


----------



## Quackrstackr (Apr 6, 2011)

That must be a new model. If they would have had that one last year when I was in the market, that's what I would have bought.


----------



## sparkbr (Apr 28, 2011)

Well, I finally put the AR on paper (rather barn steel)... I didn't have a tape measure with me, but given each hole is approx 1/4", i'd say it's just over an inch group. 6 shots at 100 yards -


----------



## Jim (Apr 28, 2011)

Nice grouping! :beer:

Once I have some extra coin I am going to finish building mine.


----------

